# MY 2008 Joker makeup trial - be gentle ^_^



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

Please be gentle  ....

Okay, I was bored.
Took about 10 minutes.
Not sloppy enough. I think the red is too bright.
Hair's not wavy or green yet.
No costume trial run, just wanted
to try and attempt the makeup.


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

*i'll be nice...*

yeps, needs more slop 

try working with the natural lines your face makes 

over all looks pretty darn good TRJ,


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

*Thank you!*



the dogman said:


> yeps, needs more slop
> 
> try working with the natural lines your face makes
> 
> over all looks pretty darn good TRJ,


*Thanks, DM, yep, needs more "slop" LOL.

It was around 1:30am when I did it.

Will try again tomorrow or Wednesday. 

I have some close-ups of the actual make-up on HL's face.

Maybe that will help. And a small artist's brush, which I have to get the fine lines around my eyes. 

Thanks again *


----------



## Purichan (Sep 16, 2008)

Hey, looks good! Haha, all I've got to worry about this year is a bit of black around the eyes for my mask. I don't even want to do that, nonetheless layer it on my whole face. Good luck to you with the rest of that.

The only thing I'd mention is maybe a whiter white? Err, more white anyways. It might just be the picture or I could be seeing things wrong, but with exception to the battle scenes the joker lays that stuff on pretty thick. And I'm sure you've got dozens of reference pictures, and this one is pretty common, but I wanted to mention is for the eyes:










Kind of like a side-ways 0. You'll have to improv most of that, because like dogman mentioned, all Heath's makeup was tailored to his face. You guys have very different features so don't be afraid to change what ever you have to. The eyes use a lot of natural shadows:










Thats a good example. Compare it with the first one and while the makeup doesn't follow that exact shape, it does use it as a major guide.

Anyways, hope you have a good time and everything goes well!


----------



## whynotgrl666 (Oct 12, 2003)

it may not as dead on as you want it - but it is very creepy all the same *shudder*


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

Looks really good to me. Maybe a little more slop but I think you got it down.


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks everyone.
The lights in my bathroom washed out the clown white and I'm gonna practice again....gonna use a small artist's brush to outline my eyes and draw on the smile, until it looks better. 
So did I creep anyone else out?
LOL


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

I think it looks pretty creepy!

I wonder if it's just a matter of smearing it on, letting it dry a bit, wipe off and then repeat, several times, to get a layered, dried out look. Does that make any sense at all?


----------



## Ugly Joe (Jan 13, 2004)

I don't know if it's the way the picture came out, or if it's the lighting in the bathroom, but something I'd recommend is more black around the eyes...and not further out, but in REAL close - all over the eyelids, if you can (you'll notice in some pic's of HL that his eyes are just COVERED in black makeup).

Really get it black and dark right in around the eye...that will help make them pop as well, since the black will go right up to the white of your eye (perhaps some eye-liner will be necessary to get that black right in there).

Looking real good though! Nice and disturbing...


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

*Thanks to everyone for their positive input.
Gonna try some of the tricks here tomorrow night 
after I get home from work.*


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

If you make a "surprised" face, (lift your eyebrows really high) and then apply the white to your forehead, it will emphasize horizontal lines across your forehead. Then you can color them in a little with a small brush and some grey. Like RedSonja suggested, Dark Knight Joker's makeup looked pretty messy, like the crazy had been just smearing it on without starting fresh for DAYS.  I'd say for a midnight run first try, it looks pretty darn good!


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

I agree it needs to be more messy, but it looks like a terrific start


----------



## hauntedgraveyard (Sep 8, 2008)

You may want to try to put on a final layer of translucent powder. It will set the make up and take away the sheen. 

Looking good though!!!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

Not bad at all for a first quick try. Keep at it and it'll be even better.


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

I think it looks great for a first attempt.


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

Thank you, EMel...
I'm gonna try again tonight, after work.
And also look for translucent powder next payday...Oct. 10th

This costume so far (including make up, hairspray and my "prop" knife) only set me back around $45 so far...all costume pieces ecept my shoes and tie were found at Goodwill.


----------



## poldenais (Sep 26, 2008)

Hi I think this looks the part,,can i ask what makeup do you need for this kinda costume? really looks spooky.


----------



## Tish (Aug 5, 2008)

I think it looks pretty good. One question, are you going to go for the scarring around the mouth too? Like with um, putty or whatever is used to make raised scars? Just wondering!


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

It looks good. I'm glad your using paint instead of those really cheap crappy joker masks.


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

Theatrical cream make-up. 

Scarring, around the mouth, yes, once I find some rigid collodian.

And crapptacular Joker masks, yeas they suck. And suck hard. LOL.

I might opt for no-rub make-up instead, this is just a test.

Thanks to everyone for their input so far.


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

*My Joker Make-Up test 2*

Okay...this one took me about 15 minutes...a little more sloppy.
Did the eyes first, face second and smile third....

_*"This is how crazy Batman has made Gotham!"*_


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

why so crazy... oh right your *not* crazy...

nah TRJ, your looking better and better 

as for rigid collodian found 3 places:
Rigid Collodion @ StageSupply.com
Rigid Collodian, 1 Oz. (Makeup & Tattoos)
Rigid Collodion/ Scarring Liquid 1/4 oz or 1 oz: Halloween Store

am i helping ?


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks, TDM.....I'll check them out.

I'm not. No, I'm noT.


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

Dogman, where's your slop?


----------

